# Corpus/Calallen area



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Tunnel vs no tunnel. I believe that some of the Guides down there go no tunnel. Do a search on this site and you should find many discussions. (With no resolution of the issue, from what I can tell.)


----------



## BPancamo (Sep 27, 2013)

zmgsvt said:


> Considering a move to the area as my company is building a new plant in Sinton. Have spent a lot of time in DFW area and love it. Never been south of Austin and not sure what to expect. Currently in north FL and have great sight fishing on both coasts. The hunting in South Texas is alluring but not sure about the fishing. Seems like alot of wading and live bait more than anything. What areas would y'all recommend to look at living and be close to Sinton and fishing? Have a cayo 180mv, would it be best to sell here and but a tunnel skiff? Any local knowledge would be much appreciated.


You’ll be in a great location on the TX coast for sight fishing. For housing, assuming you’ll be working in Sinton, you could look at something in/around the city of Corpus Christi or a place on the water in Rockport, Aransas Pass, Port A, etc. Lots of options for you to look at.

As far as skiffs go, you can run what you have, but you’ll find that there are expansive areas w very shallow water. A tunnel will maximize your abilities to fish these areas, but a shallow-draft, non-tunnel skiff can get the job done, especially when rigged w a jack plate and cupped prop.


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

I run a Cayo 180 out of Corpus frequently, you should be fine with the MV in that area. As BPancamo said I might suggest installing a jackplate and a cupped prop for better hole shot.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I think we'll be looking for a smaller town outside of Corpus. Will probably catch a flight in the next few weeks and poke around for a few days. Just wanted to have a better idea of where to look with limited time.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

It is a pretty easy day to see the towns outside of Corpus. There are maybe 4 “towns” to consider tops. Some distance, but no traffic. Insofar as the hunting, unless you are talking ducks, it is all private land with (what I think) are crazy ass lease fees for what it is. Friendly advice, DO NOT come here for sight fishing. It sucks. It is all live bait waders and/or tower boat fucktards. Hard to fly cast in armpit deep water where all the fish are. If you don’t have a 6” Lift and 250 HP outboard, you just ain’t a man down here.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

zmgsvt said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I think we'll be looking for a smaller town outside of Corpus. Will probably catch a flight in the next few weeks and poke around for a few days. Just wanted to have a better idea of where to look with limited time.


What products will your new plant be manufacturing? Long term move to Texas?


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

I work for Steel Dynamics. We're building a 1.9B steel mill. It'll provide 500+ jobs for the area. There's a good bit of info on the web and SDI's website.


----------



## JBC (May 11, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> Friendly advice, DO NOT come here for sight fishing. It sucks. It is all live bait waders and/or tower boat fucktards. Hard to fly cast in armpit deep water where all the fish are. If you don’t have a 6” Lift and 250 HP outboard, you just ain’t a man down here.


I realize this is tongue in cheek, but it really is one of the more amazing things about fishing the LM. There are miles of shallow flats loaded with fish all summer that go generally untouched because 90%+ of the fisherman don't seem to know they are there. Everyone just loads 5 guys into a boat with the biggest outboard they can afford and chucks bait into the ICW hoping to catch their limit of trout.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JBC said:


> I realize this is tongue in cheek, but it really is one of the more amazing things about fishing the LM. There are miles of shallow flats loaded with fish all summer that go generally untouched because 90%+ of the fisherman don't seem to know they are there. Everyone just loads 5 guys into a boat with the biggest outboard they can afford and chucks bait into the ICW hoping to catch their limit of trout.


Shhh


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't come here. The fishing sucks, the food is terrible, and all the women are ugly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JBC said:


> I realize this is tongue in cheek, but it really is one of the more amazing things about fishing the LM. There are miles of shallow flats loaded with fish all summer that go generally untouched because 90%+ of the fisherman don't seem to know they are there. Everyone just loads 5 guys into a boat with the biggest outboard they can afford and chucks bait into the ICW hoping to catch their limit of trout.


Untouched other than the douchebags in flats boats that do nothing but ride around drinking beer and burning flats all day long.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Don't come here. The fishing sucks, the food is terrible, and all the women are ugly.


Sounds just like Florida.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ignorant and lazy


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

There is no point to planing any boat/skiff/airboat across very shallow flats to scout fish if the boat/skiff/airboat is sitting on the bottom if the operator stops the engine or the engine has a mechanical problem.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> There is no point to planing any boat/skiff/airboat across very shallow flats to scout fish if the boat/skiff/airboat is sitting on the bottom if the operator stops the engine or the engine has a mechanical problem.


No point burning to scout fish at all, it’s lazy and disrespectful to everyone you share the water with. It’s my biggest pet peeve other than killing big trout and meat hauling trip after trip.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I live in corpus and fish from the JFK down to rocky slough area, sometimes if I’m feeling it I’ll venture down to 9 mile. My work schedule allows me to spend quite of bit of time on the water and through trial error I’ve been able to somewhat figure out how to get in and out of areas without having to burn shorelines and disturb the structures we like to fish. Feel free to message me and I may be able to help you out. If I were in your shoes I would try to live outside of Nueces County simply due to how high our property taxes have become. If you’re already looking around Calallen you may want to check out this little town called Sandia, I want to say it’s like 20-25 minutes to Sinton but I might be wrong. If you have kids they will still be able to attend Calallen living out there.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ignorant and lazy


Just as I suspected, they’re AGGIES! Haha! Let’s get some serious discourse started up in here!


----------

